# Honey Sales



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I'm sure some beekeeper in Atlanta would help you out.


----------



## dp (Jun 30, 2003)

After people taste real honey they don't go back to the supermarket any more. My wife has got many people to try my honey. Most of the people she works with buy it at the supermarket. Now, I've got new customers. Here's something for you to think about. How many of you watch emeril on the food network? He last tribute was the American Dairy Farmer. My wife sent an e-mail to him suggesting a show about the American Beekeeper. Still waiting to hear from him or his staff. I think it would make a good show. How about you?


----------



## BeeMiner (Aug 8, 2003)

I saw an Emeril Live episode where he featured honey. He had a variety of honeys and talked a litlle bit about bees (how many flower visits to make a pound of honey, how many miles they fly, etc). Unfortunately, I was so engrossed I forgot to record it.







The food channel web site (http://www.foodtv.com) may have some information about the program.


----------



## GaSteve (Apr 28, 2004)

My favorite Food Network show -- Good Eats -- had a great honey show. The episode was titled "Pantry Raid IV - Comb Alone". It not only featured a trip to an apiary in Perry, GA, it also had a very creative segment (bee puppets) on how nectar is gathered and transformed into honey.

That's why I like this show more than Emeril's or anyone else's. There's a lot of science behind the cooking -- not just regurgitating recipes. And it's done extremely creatively. For example, Alton Brown (the host) did a spoof of the show Junkyard Wars by smoking a slab of bacon with only items found in a junkyard. He also did a show where he smoked salmon in a cardboard box.

Here's a link to the transcript.
http://www.goodeatsfanpage.com/Season4/Honey/HoneyTranscript.htm


----------



## BeeMiner (Aug 8, 2003)

I agree. Alton Brown has a great show where you get the "why", not just the "what". I enjoy getting the chemistry and physics behind the recipes and cooking methods.

Mark (a Food channel junkie)


----------

